

Ask HN: what is a business with no revenue stream call? - JayInt

Freemium is free with paid advanced features... what do you call companies offering free products. Foursquare (until recently) for example
======
thesmileyone
It is still a business, it just has no profit's to submit to the country it
resides in's Company House.

Remember it still has operating costs, asset's and liabilities and they all
have to be declared. The only way it isn't is if it is a charity or if it is
dormant, but that is only if it does 0 trade.

------
icedchai
The next big thing? ;) Remember, Google once had no revenue stream.

------
LeoSolaris
Ad supported service providers.

------
angersock
Social?

VC bait?

Not economically viable?

